# Food Related Movies/Anime/Drama



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2015)

_*Got any food related movie or drama you like ? 

Movies:

- Chef

- The Chef

- Ratatouille

- Julie & Julia [ my #1 ]

- Eat Drink Man Woman

- Ramen Girl

- Cloudy with a chance of meatballs

- Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 2

- Tortilla Soup

- 

Korean dramas : 

- Let`s Eat

- Bambino !


Anime : 

- Gourmet Girl Graffiti

- Ben-to

- Toriko

- Shokugeki no Souma [ ty Oreo <3]

These are the ones i watched so far [movies] and the animes and drama`s im watching currently ! :33​*_


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 3, 2015)

Movies:
Tampopo
Udon
Big Night
Like Water for Chocolate

Anime: 
Yakitate Japan!
Cooking Master Boy
Antique Bakery

Manga:
Addicted to Curry


----------



## Asriel (Apr 4, 2015)

I think the only food-related movie I've seen is Super-Size Me.


----------



## Monna (Apr 4, 2015)

The Toriko manga is pure entertainment.

The anime sucks though


----------



## Monna (Apr 4, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> I think the only food-related movie I've seen is Super-Size Me.


If the point of that movie was to make me hungry for mcdonalds, then it succeeded


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hannibal


----------



## Asriel (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh! Well if Hannibal counts, I've seen that and Silence of the Lambs too.


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 9, 2015)

Just watched the first ep of BAR Kiraware Yasai.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's a Bollywod film but Daawat-e-Ishq :33


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2015)

I tend to watch Jiro Dreams of Sushi before I go out to eat sushi at a non-kaitenzushi place (so like a legit restaurant, not conveyor belt place).

Makes me somehow appreciate the sushi more.

I used to watch a lot of variety shows in Japan that traveled around eating local favorites and stuff too.  Those weren't as useful as you may think because it just evokes the "trend-slave" that Japanese are and it makes the place overrated most of the time after a visit from a show.


----------



## Jirou (Apr 12, 2015)

[ANIME] There's  for breads, and  for pastries  Now I'm just waiting for show about coffee & teas


----------



## Asriel (Apr 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FU8klxyzYgc[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 12, 2015)

More Anime:
Chocolate Underground
Princess Nine (main character lives over and works in an oden place)
Ristorante Paradiso

Animated movie: 
James and the Giant Peach


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't think i have seen many food related movies, though i really liked Babette's Feast.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 14, 2015)

Honestly I love watching Bizarre Foods on Travel Channel  not a drama or anything, but Zimmern is a good host and I tend to make lists of crazy things to eat when I go to countries from there


----------



## Asriel (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh Herp Derp! 

I used to actually watch Good Eats, hosted by Alton Brown -waaaaaay back in the day before he was so extremely famous on the Food Network. 

I liked the mix of history, creativity, and all-around... _good eats_


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 14, 2015)

T-the OP looked much nicer when I was browsing NF on my phone.
Oh god, comic sans. Why do you keep doing that, Velvet? ( T _ T )

On topic though, I recommend .


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2015)

*Ohhh i love watching Man vs Food 

 Makes me soo hungry !*


----------



## Jeff (Apr 14, 2015)

That guy has a new show: Man Finds Food...sounds pretty interesting 

Booze...Traveler?  Or whatever it's called, that's a pretty fun show to watch too.  That guy's liver must be a raisin by now though, shiiit.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 14, 2015)

i don't know why, but every time i watched an episode of Dexter, i would crave pizza

in my mind, there's some kind of correlation T_T


----------



## Jeff (Apr 14, 2015)

The opening credits of Dexter got me craving breakfast foods in the morning


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 14, 2015)

For anime, I remember watching Fighting Foodons when I was younger. For TV Shows, I always enjoy watching Anthony Bourdain's TV series (A Cook's Tour, No Reservations, The Layover, Parts Unknown). Bourdain can be a jerk at times, but I love seeing how he interacts with others and how he presents their cuisines.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 16, 2015)

*Ahhhh Mi wo Tsukushi Ryoricho was such a fun to watch movie !

Def worth checking it out ! Took me awhile to find a working link , if anyone wants to watch it : 

LINK RIGHT HERE*


----------



## Jirou (Apr 16, 2015)

I remembered something! This isn't an anime nor a movie, but a cartoon- Chowder!


----------



## Jeff (Apr 17, 2015)

Velvet said:


> *Ahhhh Mi wo Tsukushi Ryoricho was such a fun to watch movie !
> 
> Def worth checking it out ! Took me awhile to find a working link , if anyone wants to watch it :
> 
> LINK RIGHT HERE*



Will do thanks 

I used to watch Iron Chef, like the Japanese one with the stupid ass dubs.  I think that's why I cook like I'm against a timer all the time


----------



## Velvet (Apr 17, 2015)

*Finished watchin Teppan Shoujo Akane !

Do you guys want a thread with the episodes ? *


----------



## ThunderCunt (Apr 17, 2015)

Jiro, I dream of sushi is good. 
Also attack on titan, where titan eat people.


----------

